# Possible to install HDMI input onto motherboard?



## tylerjuno (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi all, 

First I don't know a terrible amount about motherboards, but this is the project I plan to do..if applicable.. OK, so this is what I want to do:
1. I took apart my old, broken PS3 and plan to un-attach the HDMI input from its motherboard (via soldering iron)
2. Un-attach the DisplayPort input from my Lenovo ThinkCentre  motherboard (via soldering iron)
3. Install the HDMI female input onto the Lenovo motherboard where the DisplayPort input was
4. Throw the display port in the trash, bc it gives me headaches

Is this doable? Will it automatically detect the new HDMI hardware and work? And if so, is there some recommended guide that you would use to ensure I dont mess anything up too bad?  Thanks in advance for all superior knowledge!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

My gut instinct says, not likely to work.

However, my curiosity wants you to do it and find out it it does work, hopefully with out doing any damage to your MB.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 6, 2014)

tylerjuno said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First I don't know a terrible amount about motherboards, but this is the project I plan to do..if applicable.. OK, so this is what I want to do:
> 1. I took apart my old, broken PS3 and plan to un-attach the HDMI input from its motherboard (via soldering iron)
> ...



Input? Neither device has an input, both would be outputs.
On top of that, HDMI and DP are not remotely the same in any way.

If you want to get HDMI out from a DP port, simply get a DP to HDMI converter. Depending on the age of your computer, you might need an active converter.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2014)

first of all the HDMI on a Video card or a Game Console is called an HDMI Video Output (sends Video Signal), not an Input, On a TV it is called an Input (Receives Video Signal)


----------



## leeb2013 (Feb 6, 2014)

HDMI and DP will both be outputs from the console/PC to the TV.

They are completely different connectors with different signals. A DP connector will not even physically fit in place of the HDMI connector, there are different number of pins in different positions and different size and shape. How were you planning to make it fit?

It's like taking a cassette tape and putting it in a CD player.

Not being rude, but I think you should consider a project that you have basic knowledge of at least.


----------



## tylerjuno (Feb 6, 2014)

I want to start dismantling things in the worse way, but I know thats probably not the smartest thing to do. And sry, i meant output my mind is inside out trying to go through all these options. 
@the LostSwede - When I converted the DisplayPort to HDMI using an adapter the picture had all of these little spots all over it.. They looked like dead pixels, but i know they wernt because they moved with the picture, grouping around the lighter parts of the picture, i switched from 1080p @60Hz -> 1080i @60hz on my TV and it seemed to help a littlebit but not much


----------



## tylerjuno (Feb 6, 2014)

leeb2013 said:


> HDMI and DP will both be outputs from the console/PC to the TV.
> 
> They are completely different connectors with different signals. A DP connector will not even physically fit in place of the HDMI connector, there are different number of pins in different positions and different size and shape. How were you planning to make it fit?
> 
> It's like taking a cassette tape and putting it in a CD player.



Good question, and I was going to answer that question after I took it off and found out that the config on the motherboard was completly different from HDMI to DP.  Originnaly I wanted to attempt to cut off the DVI end of the cord and splice the DisplayPort to connect it to an HDMI on the other end.  Ive downloaded pin diagrams for both and it seems plausable, and Im stubborn so its gotta work. But I wonder since the DisplayPort out from my computer provides audio and video, but the DisplayPort -> DVI cord carries only video and no audio do you think that the wire(s) that connects the audio pin(s) in the DisplayPort portion of the DisplayPort -> DVI cable are live/connected? Or do you think that since the cable output is DVI, which carries no sound anyways, the manufacturer didn't bother to connect the audio pins on the DisplayPort end of the cable at all?

edit: I realize this is probably the wrong area of the forum for that 2nd question but I thought I might get some opinions before a take a pair of scissors to a $50 cable


----------



## tylerjuno (Feb 6, 2014)

leeb2013 said:


> Not being rude, but I think you should consider a project that you have basic knowledge of at least.


If I take that advice my projects will then become seriously limited/non-existent lol.. I am a trial-and-(mostly)error kind of person


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 6, 2014)

Are you sure you used the right kind of converter? There are passive and active converters, the passive ones don't work with all computers.


----------

